# What colors do I have, what would be cool combinations ?



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm new in breeding mice and I wanna know what colors I have, to decide which ones I will breed togehter.

Watch these video's plz:
(I divided them in 2 groups because I've got them from 2 different places, Group A are all brothers and sisters, Group B are from an other place, some may be related.)

*Group A*

*A1 (male), A4 (female) =.....
A2 (male)=.....
A3 (male)=.....
A5 (female)= .......*same as A3 ??
*
Group B*

(made a mistake in video: only B1,B2 and B3 are males, rest are females)
*B1 (male)=....
B2 (male) =....
B3 (male)=....
B4 (female)=....
B5 (female)=....
B6 (female)=....
B7 (female)=....
B8 (female)=....*

So could someone tell me what colors (and patterns) I have, and which one are recessive and dominant, common or rare, and would be nice to breed together (I also have some homozygous albino males and females) ? Thnx!!

Hope the light is good, can post some pics if needed. 
And sorry if I handled them a bit roughly, but I wanted them to look good on camera.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No video is linked...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The links are the words group a and group b. Says I don't habe the right flash player to watch on my tablet. Photos would be much easyer.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see them.Are you in the USA?


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey, I try my color gusses (but better don't trust them I'm a newbe as well):

Colors I'm sure with:
B3 is a black
B4 a black tan with piebald
B6 a black tan
B7 is a black

unsure (better wait for the experts):
B8= sephia aa c(ch)c or lilac
B5= same as B8 + piebald

really thin gusses:
A1+A4= agouti tan (well culd be choc or burmese as well, I only see something brown, but I imagen some ticking)
A2=cinnamon tan (or something red ^^")
The others (A3,A5,B1,B2) could be some kind of red/yellow or rec. red/yellow.
Maybe with Umbrous or Sable
B1 and B2 are piebalds.

Sorry that I'm not a real help for you, but I would like to see some pictures if you want to make some.
(note: the color's i used are german based, they can be diferent where you are)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry ipod doesn't have "flash 9"


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

pictures would really help out


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

on laptop now, my guesses
A1- Agouti Tan
A2- ?
A3- depending on location ressive yellow, undermarked brindle or red
A4- Agouti tan
A5- depending on location ressive yellow, undermarked brindle or red

B1- depending on location ressive yellow, undermarked brindle or red Pied
B2- depending on location ressive yellow, undermarked brindle or red Pied
B3- black
B4- black tan pied
B5- ? pied
B6- black tan
B7- black
B8- lilac maby


----------



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for your answers everyone.

It took my a while, but I made some photo's . I gave them some random numbers. Could you give (guess  ) the genetics plz, thnx!

*Male 1:
*
















did get a bit darker:










*Male 2 :
*
(red eyes)
















*Male 3:
*
(with white)









*Male 4 :
*
('orange' one, no red eyes)

















*Male 5:
*










*Female 1:
*










*Female 2:
*

















*Female 3:
*



















Female 2 and 3:









Male 3, Male 4 and Female 1:









...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

We can't guess genetics we am give genetics from what we see but many are hidden and not in fur coat.


----------



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> We can't guess genetics we am give genetics from what we see but many are hidden and not in fur coat.


I know, but the genetics from what you see would be a start


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes but I don't know genetics like at all...I tried to learn but I can't find sites that have a LOT of info they just say resessive gene is this... Blah blah nothing.


----------



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Yes but I don't know genetics like at all...I tried to learn but I can't find sites that have a LOT of info they just say resessive gene is this... Blah blah nothing.


I did found some information about the letters they use for the colors, and also found a genetic calculator for the colors.
So if anyone could just tell me what colors they think they are, I can put them in the calculator and see what I can do with it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ID SAY (im guessing ur usa?)
M1 - Ressive Yellow e/e P/* S/*
M2 - ? 
M3 - Ressive Yellow Pied? - e/e P/* s/s
M4 - Ressive Yellow Pied - e/e P/* s/s
M5 - Agouti Tan - A/at B/* C/* D/* E/* P/* S/*

F1 -Ressive Yellow?- e/e P/* S/*
F2 - Baige - a/a B/* ce/ce D/* E/* P/*
F3 - Black a/a B/* C/* D/* E/* P/*


----------



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Thnx for your reply, actually I'm from Europe 

I just googled a bit , and I think Male 3 should be a champagne? argente(tan) or something ?
Female 3 should be a choclate I think, it is more brownish than just black, maybe it's not that clear on the pictures.

And are you sure about female 2, couldn't it be something else ? (it start googling for dove, then coffee and stone )

Anyone else wanna guess  ? I can make new pictures if needed.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Mnice said:


> Thnx for your reply, actually I'm from Europe
> 
> I just googled a bit , and I think Male 3 should be a champagne? argente(tan) or something ?
> Female 3 should be a choclate I think, it is more brownish than just black, maybe it's not that clear on the pictures.
> ...


Male 3 is to dark for champange or agante (and it woud need to have the red eyes). On the pic it's black eyed.
(argente make the red eyes. without the ticking from A, und in combination with brown it makes champange aa bb pp)

Than I have a question on my own: wasn't coffee and stone the same color as beige?
I had found some sides in the past using this colors but I can't find them anymore. the only one left in my fav lsit was fun mous. They say coffee and beige have the same genetics. (So it must be the same color like the diferend shaded chocs -I guss)


----------



## Mnice (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort 



> *Male 3* is to dark for champange or agante (and it woud need to have the red eyes). On the pic it's black eyed.
> (argente make the red eyes. without the ticking from A, und in combination with brown it makes champange aa bb pp)


Ok, sry, I meant Male *2*



> Than I have a question on my own: wasn't coffee and stone the same color as beige?
> I had found some sides in the past using this colors but I can't find them anymore. the only one left in my fav lsit was fun mous. They say coffee and beige have the same genetics. (So it must be the same color like the diferend shaded chocs -I guss)


yes, I think you're right, I also read something about this now


----------

